# icone iPhone



## pedro62 (4 Janvier 2010)

bonjour tout le monde.

dans mes documents j'ai crée un dossier consacré uniquement a iPhone et donc j'aimerais changer l'icône du dossier et mettre l'image d'un iphone a la place.

mais je n'arrive pas a trouver une icône de l'iphone est ce que quelqu'un pourrais m'aider 

merci d'avance


----------



## Fìx (4 Janvier 2010)

C'est quand même pas bien compliqué! :sleep:

(à l'avenir, si tu veux poser ce genre de question, sers toi plutôt de ce sujet unique  )

@+


----------

